# Question regarding filter



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

This may be a *dumb* question, ignore it if it is - I am somewhat new to the planted tank hobby.

I have 10 G tank with Tetra HOB filter. After reading this forum for about a month, I see that no one seems to use that type of a cheap filter. I see everyone is using canister filter, which is pretty expensive. So, I guess canister filter is whole alot better then cheap HOB. I've ran into some problems with my filter, and I guess those are among the reasons to pick canister. 

Could you, please, explain why canister filter is better ?

Thanks !


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

There's a load of advantages to a cannister filter, but one nice big disadvantage - Price!

A cannister filter can be hidden under, or next to, the tank so that only the intake and outputs are in the tank.
They have more space for filter media and you can put a much larger range of media in them.
You can fit extra acessories to the tubing such as inline heaters and CO2 reactors and things like surface skimmers and a range of different outlets.
When you clean them out you don't disturb the tank too much (though I find that's true for a HOB too).
Cannister filters, especially Ehiems, are also very quiet.

Hope that helps! And I'm sure there's some extra ones I've missed!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For a 10G tank you can use one of the mini canisters filters, which are a lot cheaper than the full size ones... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80

Another advantage of a canister filter is that it does not out gas C02 if it is being injected. Also most canisters come with spraybars, where the flow can be directed in the direction you want.


----------



## skubasteve! (May 22, 2007)

Unless your are diving into a really heavily planted tank, your HOB filter should be just fine. Just keep the water full so you can reduce the surface agitation which releases Co2 as stated above.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive seen no ill effects of an aqua-clear hob and planted tanks. For your ten gallon I would at least
get an aqua-clear. It has an adjustable flow rate smooth outflow to minimize out gas. Like it was stated before just keep your water level up. Maybe invest in a glass top to keep water from rapid]
evaporation. Good luck


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

trenac said:


> For a 10G tank you can use one of the mini canisters filters, which are a lot cheaper than the full size ones... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80
> 
> 
> > WARNING: DO NOT BUY THAT HUNK OF CRAP LISTED ABOVE! I tested that filter on a 10g aquarium for a work to see if it was something that we wanted to carry. The output flow is terrible, it is loud and you can not get a good enough seal to stop the air from entering the filter.
> ...


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Many benificial bacterias will lives better in the complete dark envornment that a canister provides~ so it should does a better job on Bio-filteration wise  ~~ 

I try to cover my AC as much as possible, since it's really "CLEAR"..... many people use it those as second filter on a bigger tank with only Active Carbon~~ which probably works very well too


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

lonepeace...you are incorrect. Light has no effect on nitrifying bacteria..._nitrosomonas_ and _nitrobacter_ will be fine in a fully light chamber.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for clarification, everyone !

Currently my tetra filter seems to clog up almost every week, when water stop going thought the filter sponge and goes around. Do you think AquaClear would have a same problem ?


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

voshod said:


> Currently my tetra filter seems to clog up almost every week, when water stop going thought the filter sponge and goes around. Do you think AquaClear would have a same problem ?


You definitely will not run into that problem with an AquaClear. I think a good many of us started out with one of those whisper filters  I still have mine laying around- mainly for an emergency. Anyways, another benefit is how the media is installed. You can put whatever you want into the filter basket-- they sell bags that fit snugly that you can fill with any medium-- such as purigen .


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Somehow I failed to select Aquaclear when I was selecting a new HOB filter few weeks ago. They all looked the same  Oh, well !


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

10 gal? Aquaclear 50 or smaller will do the job. Make sure you raise the water level 1/4" above the return spout for whisper quiet operation.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

hmm ... Aquaclear 50 is said to be for 50 gallon tanks ? do I really need such filter ? I was thinking of Aquaclear 20. Am I missing something ? (probably I am  )


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Aquaclear 70 is recommended for a 50 gal tank. Stick with 50 model if you have a 20 to 30 gal tank. You could also go with the 70 if you want to extend the cleaning interval (larger filter area). Note that all Aquaclear models feature an adjustable intake tube to limit flow rate to the tank.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

So, I guess for 10 gallon I should get AC 20 or 30 ?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

30 would be fine. A larger filter will allow you to extend the cleaning interval and step up to a larger tank in the future.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

furballi said:


> Aquaclear 70 is recommended for a 50 gal tank....You could also go with the 70 if you want to extend the cleaning interval (larger filter area). Note that all Aquaclear models feature an adjustable intake tube to limit flow rate to the tank.


Furballi is absolutely correct. The AC 70's rule for some smaller tanks!

I have the AC 70 on a 10g and a 15g tank. They work great, but you need to make a few mods so that you don't blow everything out of the tank.

One of the mods involves the adjustable intake "U" tube to limit flow rate to the tank. You grind the stop device on the impeller cover completely off. It's a little nub on the gray plastic piece. This mod can slow the flow down to a little trickle plus you still have the ability to "crank it up" as needed. Also, the larger filter area doesn't require cleaning as often.

The other mod is simple. Just use an extra sponge in place of the carbon if you want.

Both of my 10g and 15g tanks use pressurized CO2. I've tried different diffusers like the Hagen ladders and glass/ceramic disk diffusers. I've found that by plumbing the CO2 into the intake tube of the AC 70 that I get much more pearling this way.

Voshod, I'm sure an AC 50 will work just as well, but I'm very pleased with my AC 70's. I had Eheim's Liberty filters on these tanks before the AC 70's. The Liberties are in my box of spare parts now.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Just as another option, I like running 2 filters. Two AC 20s would be wonderful, and you alternate cleaning them that way you always have a good seeded filter, and if one of them should go down, there is always a backup. I have just one AC20 on a 10 gallon and at full blast I get a lot of current. 
Brian


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful advice everyone !**I really appreciate your experience ! 

I can't believe I am only learning about such a great filter six months into the hobby **When I was picking the filter last time AquaClear really didn't stand out as anything special.

So, I just installed AquaClear 30 and already I see a current I have never seen before.**It really looks good !**Hopefully current won't weaken too much as time passes. I have it cranked up all the way now.

By the way, I added bag of Purigen along with other filter materials (bacteria stuff, sponge and carbon).** Did you ever use Purigen with this filter/this filter media ?**Should it replace any of the three filter layers that filter came from or should go as a fourth layer ?

Also, how often do you usually clean the filter ?**Every two weeks or more often ?

Left C, why do you suggest replacing carbon with a sponge ?**Do you think carbon has any negative effects ?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

voshod said:


> ...Left C, why do you suggest replacing carbon with a sponge ?**Do you think carbon has any negative effects ?


Many people believe that carbon is not needed in established planted tanks, but a new tank benefits from using carbon because it removes many excess components. I don't use carbon after that unless I want to remove meds, tannins, etc.

I use my AC 70's with the mods that I suggested plus I may want to add Purigen. These are "killer" filters for many smaller tanks.

My LFS had the AC 70's on sale for $21.99 a few years ago. That's a great deal!!


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

$21.99 ?!?!?! indeed a good deal  my AC 30 cost me more !


----------

